# My Current Gear



## Ty@GFX (30/1/17)

At the moment I'm rocking a Serpent Mini 25 RTA... sticking to the dual as the single doesn't like the amount of air I try pull through it, and very rudely responds with a dry hit.

I also have a PhenoType L RDA, my first dripper. Love it to bits, but I'm too busy of a person to sit on it all day.
Also hold a Tornando Nano, Giant Dual, Griffin Top Airflow and Goliath V2.

Running all these on a Minikin V2 Raw - my badboi! with my ever reliable iStock Power as a backup (more like emotional attachment)

Juice and build gear - My wife wants to shoot me, so I'm not going to get in to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Polar (30/1/17)

Ty@GFX said:


> I also have a PhenoType L RDA, my first dripper. Love it to bits, but I'm too busy of a person to sit on it all day.


Squonking, it is the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (31/1/17)

Ty@GFX said:


> At the moment I'm rocking a Serpent Mini 25 RTA... sticking to the dual as the single doesn't like the amount of air I try pull through it, and very rudely responds with a dry hit.
> 
> I also have a PhenoType L RDA, my first dripper. Love it to bits, but I'm too busy of a person to sit on it all day.
> Also hold a Tornando Nano, Giant Dual, Griffin Top Airflow and Goliath V2.
> ...


 a 
I also have the SM but use it in single mode as I think it was designed for single coil, I haven't had a problem and get great flavor.Does it go through juice fast on duals?It sucks it up with one.Also I just started using the Nano and so far I like the Flavor . You've made good choices in gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

